# Infrared Advice And Information



## DestinDave (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought a roll of Kodak HIE the other day and had planned on using it this past weekend.  Just before heading out Sunday I looked up some posts here about IR and was disappointed to find several references to Canon EOS bodies and fogging problems with IR.  One thread I read listed all the EOS models and comments about suing IR with each.  I have a Rebel 2000 and a Rebel GII.  In one paragraph is sounds like it's okay to use IR with these yet in another place I find these two bodies as having a big problem with fogging.
As you all know, film cannot be returned so I've decided to shoot it anyway and see what happens.
Does anyone here have either of these two Canon models?  Have you tried HIE?  Any tips, tricks, advice?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's my advice: try it, and post your results for us to see!  

It's all about your camera's IR film advance, of course. I'm like a broken record here - I have the same limitation in my Pentax MZ-S, and I've been too chicken/cheap to just burn a roll of HIE in it and test that theory. I also have a perfectly good old Pentax ME that gets along fine with HIE, so I don't have to, either. (My biggest problem with my ME is that camera's dimpled pressure plate, which can ghost itself as a pattern onto a negative of a certain tonal range - sometimes I can overcome it in the darkroom, sometimes not. Starting to bug me.) 

If I were you, I would assume the fogging will be minor and mainly along the sprocket area or only the smallest bit into the frame. Then compose accordingly, so you have a chance to crop it out. I think some cameras might present bigger problems than others, but I've read too many times that the fogging issue can be worked around in this manner.

And you only have one way to find out for sure, right?


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I reckon so...  and I forgot about the pressure plate - mine's got ridges... but maybe I could put a layer of tape over the plate.
What the hell - I'll try it - it's only money and time...
Pictures forthcoming...


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2006)

DestinDave said:
			
		

> I reckon so... and I forgot about the pressure plate - mine's got ridges... but maybe I could put a layer of tape over the plate.
> What the hell - I'll try it - it's only money and time...
> Pictures forthcoming...


Do it! Help me overcome my basic laziness and perhaps unfounded fears. I'd love to know if you try taping over the plate, too - it's been recommended to me as well. :thumbup: 

Good luck!


----------



## dmyshkin (Apr 4, 2006)

The sensor fogs only the part of the film with the holes, not the visible frame.

you should be fine.

My IR filter came in this morning and I snapped with my D70:


----------



## mc62 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi dmyshkin..what kind of IR filter do you have?


----------

